# Noodling (Hand fishing)



## nick2932 (Dec 11, 2016)

With it coming close to being noodling season. How may of y'all are gonna be out there sticking your hand in some holes?Doesn't seem to be a very big online presense of us hand fisherman.I started about 3 years ago and I'm hooked biggest flat head is around 35-40 pounds hoping to break that this year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think I can accurately predict that I will never noodle. I wish you well, and hope you grab one that is only slightly smaller than the biggest one you can handle.


I know I have seen videos of lovely ladies noodling, but no way for me.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I did it once while drunk & floating the frio. 15lb fish and I could see in the hole before sticking my hand in.

I'd do it again, but may need the cold ones again also. It felt like a sledgehammer hit my fingers. PM me if you're willing to allow me to tag along


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I agree with Mr Matt on this one, I hope you catch your new personal best but I am too chicken. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Iâ€™ve caught a few


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Iâ€™ll stick to rod and reel but good luck and post some pictures.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## nick2932 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for the positive encouragement I appreciate it hahaha



Whitebassfisher said:


> I think I can accurately predict that I will never noodle. I wish you well, and hope you grab one that is only slightly smaller than the biggest one you can handle.
> 
> I know I have seen videos of lovely ladies noodling, but no way for me.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*



Whitebassfisher said:


> I think I can accurately predict that I will never noodle. I wish you well, and hope you grab one that is only slightly smaller than the biggest one you can handle.
> 
> I know I have seen videos of lovely ladies noodling, but no way for me.


X2, knowing my luck it would be a alligator snapping turtle.:texasflag


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Been there and done that more times than you could imagine. Of course most of mine was done looking over my shoulder back in the day. Be careful, never work a hole that is under water and goes up where there is an air pocket. A good fish hole will go in then dip downwards where the nest is and also if there is a fish in the hole it will be clean, never gooey mud in the hole. A fish keeps its hole clean while in use, usually clean sand or a good clean slick mud. Always go with a buddy in case a root snags you. Just some good advice to any that are learning...


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Na, I like to catch them out of a boat with rod and reel. Good luck.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought it was illegal in Texas.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought it was illegal in Texas?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mcooper said:


> I thought it was illegal in Texas.


Law changed a few years back.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

texasGG said:


> Been there and done that more times than you could imagine. Of course most of mine was done looking over my shoulder back in the day. QUOTE]
> TexasGG
> 
> Mmm. Iâ€™m betting those â€œinternâ€ days of going after big cats head to head in their own house gives you valuable insight in where to fish with r+r for them.
> ...


----------

